# Printed Reefing Solutions



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Check this out:

http://printedreefingsolutions.com


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks interesting. There float switch holders look good. I might be trying them. Anyone else try them yet?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

too bad there isnt anyone in canada. with the dollar.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

TBemba said:


> too bad there isnt anyone in canada. with the dollar.


Still cheaper than most mass produced items though.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice find Cheryl, thanks for sharing


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Let me know when you're doing an order I may want several things... or I'll just get them myself....


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jt acrylics is doing printed stuff now.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Jt acrylics is doing printed stuff now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I must miss his advertisements can you link to one?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

TBemba said:


> I must miss his advertisements can you link to one?


I saw him post on Facebook about it.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

